# Lets Talk Fur !!



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

New to this site and would like to be able to help others with pelt put up and working the pelts for sale.

Have had a fur business for a hobby for over 25 years now, I'm not short some experience in this area.

Have trapped quite a bit as a hobbiest, don't know it all but can get by, look forward to other like minded people on this forum as well !!


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey GritGuy, Welcome. I bet any information you have would be a big help tp a few of us. Thanks, appreciate the offer.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site. Looking forward to your posts because the fur is one of the most exciting parts in my opinion. Even if it's not worth a whole bunch.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Some kind of Fur is always worth something and learning to work your pelts up the proper way and then storing them for the long term can actually make you money.

However just like most ever thing else there is a learning curve and practice in this case does pay off.


----------



## FoxSniper (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey i love to trap have been doing with my dad since i could walk! I have been on my own now for two years slowly learning from my mistakes and getting better each year.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

So this thread is a dead end ? We have no other trappers and fur callers or just trappers here?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I run snares and traps every year. I am cooped up recovering from heart surgery this year and not doing much. It is also a year when Texas furs are not worth much. You can't sell a coyote or raccoon. Grey fox and bobcat are so low in value here that I would not sell them for the prices our buyers are offering. I had been letting the fox and cats walk but shooting the coyotes and raccoons. I am supposed to go to Abilene at the end of the month and help trap and call coyotes to thin them down on an exotic game ranch. I hope the Doc clears me to go. ET


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

would like to learn the fundamentals of tanning hides. I trapped when I was young living in Ohio. Learned how to stretch and dry but never tanned anything. I some what tanned a rattle snake hide using some fast tan formula from Cabelas thats about it.


----------



## coyotesniper (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm a trapper.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I used to sell my hides to a local buyer but with the prices being down he has stopped buying so Im thinking I well try and tan some of my own hides this year. should be fun and I hope some of them turn out haha.


----------



## shaker77 (Mar 17, 2010)

Just starting out due to frustration of how low prices on fur are and figured I would start putting up fur myself, any tips on tanning at home would be appreciated


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I tried that years ago. The time taken, chemical expenses and effort involved and the quality of the end product convinced me to have them tanned. I would flesh, dry and ship directly to a tannery. If you take them to most taxidermists they will ship them off to a tannery and charge you for their time. There are a few taxidermists that tan their own. I would recommend you get a price list from a few tanneries and see what you think. I would recommend Moyle Home

Here is a list of Wholesale Tanning Services
Taxidermy.Net: Wholesale Tanning Services


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well i have been trappin for 50 yrs now and it seems i can always learn something. But if any one has a question i'd sure be glad to try and help.First tip....NOW is the time to adjust, dye and wax those traps!!


----------



## onereddawg (Feb 24, 2010)

I've never done anything with pelts. Are pelts really worth anything ?


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

onereddawg said:


> I've never done anything with pelts. Are pelts really worth anything ?


Pelts can definitely be worth something! Especially if you handle them correctly and sell to fur buyers or taxidermists, you can get a lot from them. (You'd probably have better luck selling to taxidermists, since the fur market can be iffy sometimes) 
I buy, tan, and sell all kinds of pelts each season. Its a great hobby, plus I can make a decent profit from it if I play my cards right.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

I always prep with all paws on and have them tanned at Moyles in Idaho, always beat the auction prices, but I have to wait sometimes to sell too.

Most I've ever sold at once was 80 coyotes to a manufacture in Wisconsin for an average of 80 each, this when the market on western commercial dogs was in the low teens raw.

Skunks which most just throw away, I average $25.00 or more tanned depending on the stripes, plus one can sell the musk for as much as the pelts.

There's a market for every legal fur, however you got to market it either raw or tanned and they are both different markets, the former much easier than the later, but not necessarily the higher dollar pay off.


----------



## bison66 (Feb 3, 2010)

just started runnin raccoon hounds planning on putting up fur myself any ideas on what i should look for as far as strecher size all raccoon will come from mid south to southeast pa (bedford -chester ) counties also will be taking fox as well so any info on either ie skinning stretching drying etc will be greatly appreciated


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bison66 said:


> just started runnin raccoon hounds planning on putting up fur myself any ideas on what i should look for as far as strecher size all raccoon will come from mid south to southeast pa (bedford -chester ) counties also will be taking fox as well so any info on either ie skinning stretching drying etc will be greatly appreciated


 Just read all the info in this trapping forum, some of the guys inserted links where you can get all kinds of size requirements for furs.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes...good thread


----------



## austin_rdm (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't trap but would love to start selling the furs of all the critters I kill. I don't know where to even start. Any advice?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Send a P M to one of the trappers, try On a call or Gritguy or FLtaxidermist. They will help you.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes, if you've got any questions, feel free to ask! I or anyone on here could probably give you an answer.

On selling fur, as I mentioned above, I've had the best luck selling to other taxidermists. You can either have them tanned or sell them raw frozen or stretched and dried. I am a taxidermist myself, but I buy furs whether they can be mounted or not. If not mountable, I tan them and resell them as "wallhangers"--soft furs used for decorative or craft purposes. One year, I actually made more money selling furs than I got from taxidermy work!

A good place to get started selling your furs would be the website www.taxidermy.net. Post what you have on their "For Sale" forum, and I can guarantee you'll get at least a few buyers!


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Most all states have a trapping Association, and they usually have fur auctions as well, that would be the first choice to fine avenues tos ell.

Other markets are the local Taxidermists, or the Taxidermy net, however you should have fresh whole animals, know how to prep them and be quite knowledgeable about how to ship them so no spoilage occurs. This market usually takes oddballs first and then nice fur, it also is not concerned with prime fur as a priority, which can knock your prices down.

Crafters and other Mountain Man clubs take some fur, but usually not a large amount at any one time, they like the above usually fill up quite fast and have local sellers to them on a regular basis.

Trapperman.Com is a great source of selling info, as to where and how to ship. Best to always find a source before gaining a harvest to move it quickly for best prices.


----------

